# Buying Advice



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Never buy a dwarf with learning difficulties.

It's not big and it's not clever.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

that's the first joke that's actually made me 'lol'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is fucking funny ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got tears rolling down my face ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

short and sweet ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lmao...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

An absolute classic ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

